# Cant reset DJC touchtab lite



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

the screen isnt responding and i want to reset it...

the manual shows how to reset it if the tablet is working...which doesnt help as i cant unlock the screen.

i have tried:
power button + vol down
power button + vol up
power button + vol down + up

no menu...the tablet just starts up...

what can i do?


----------



## How'dIdoThat (Nov 2, 2004)

http://djcelectronics.com/support


----------

